# Red Eyed Tree Frog Death



## KittenRD (Jul 25, 2010)

Hi Everyone,
I have had my red eyed tree frog for about a year and a half. The other night I noticed that his throat was puffed up. The next morning he was dead! Any ideas? Btw, I have a pond in the tank that flows through and down a waterfall. The tank also has live plants.
Thanks!


----------



## pdfCrazy (Feb 28, 2012)

I would highly suspect some sort of bacterial infection. IMO, red eyes, though excellent begginer tree frogs and fairly hardy, can be highly susceptible to dirty tank conditions, drastic temp drops, dirty recirculating water they they may defecate in, etc.


----------

